# Quantum wagon rear fog question



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi guys. I'm looking for info about the rear fog configuration on Quantum wagons. I searched without any luck. Are the US and other tail lights the same? I am installing euro lights up front and would like to make the rear match. Thanks!


----------

